
A former Marine who was on the no-fly list for 4 years –and still don't know why - raus22
http://www.vox.com/2016/6/30/12054124/no-fly-list-veteran
======
a3n
I'm against anything to do with the no fly list, including not being able to
fly, because of the utter disregard for due process and consequent
inevitability of abuse.

From the article, the government offered to take him off the no fly list if he
would be an informant/spy. If he could come off, then he must not be a threat.
So he's on the list unjustly (as I presume most people on the list are). He
should come off immediately, but instead the government tried to coerce him by
selectively doling out his rights.

That's a shameful way to make a living.

